# What are your thoughts/opinions on skeletons?



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 1, 2018)

I have mixed feelings overall.  They help support the rest of our bodies, but they're also super spooky and they give me nightmares.


----------



## d12 (Oct 1, 2018)

Can't live with 'em, literally can't live without 'em.


----------



## dunbrine47 (Oct 1, 2018)

Time to check this box:


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 1, 2018)

skeletons are symbols of white supremacy


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 1, 2018)

My skeleton has always been supportive of me my whole life. I don't think I could live with out them.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 1, 2018)

Musclemen > skeletons


----------



## Autopsy (Oct 1, 2018)

Flesh people have bone skeletons inside them, and bone skeletons have flesh tubes inside them. Isn't that spooky?


----------



## Sir Auroras (Oct 1, 2018)

They call it a boner but it doesn't have any bone in it... So yeah fuck skeletons. They're useless.


----------



## Slap47 (Oct 1, 2018)

My Skeleton has been pretty supportive so I can't complain.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 1, 2018)

My skeleton seems rather fragile, ive broken a bunch of bones. So, fuck you, Skellie.


----------



## Diabeetus (Oct 1, 2018)

I like them. Granted, they've been co-opted by edgy, immature emo kids, but I like them a lot. They're good guys.


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 1, 2018)

Their bodies are goals af frfr


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 1, 2018)

Diabeetus-chan said:


> I like them. Granted, they've been co-opted by edgy, immature emo kids, but I like them a lot. They're good guys.


The alt-right skeleton falseflagging has to end.


----------



## Supreme Sundae (Oct 1, 2018)

2spooky4me


----------



## dopy (Oct 1, 2018)

bones are good when i can't see them, and bad when i can see them, that's bout all i know bout em, tbh


----------



## JE 765 (Oct 1, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Musclemen > skeletons


Why not both?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 1, 2018)

meretseger said:


> Why not both?
> 
> View attachment 556556


I want him to bone me silly.


----------



## OhGoy (Oct 1, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> I want him to bone me silly.


this post gave me a boner


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Oct 1, 2018)

Too much baggage.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 1, 2018)

OhGoy said:


> this post gave me a boner



Looks like it's time to jump his bones. 

Also:



Threat level rising...


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 1, 2018)

This one gives me nightmares. The rest are ok.


----------



## gachacunt (Oct 1, 2018)

Skeletons are cute. I like 'em.


----------



## Stock Image Photographer (Oct 1, 2018)

They're alright, but you have to remind them that they're merely part of an intricate system. Otherwise they get uppity and that's how you get the skeleton wars.


----------



## TokiBun (Oct 2, 2018)

Want to bone one.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 2, 2018)

Bone tiddies triggering trannies. 


 
I'm alright with this.


----------



## 4000saladplates (Oct 2, 2018)

Bone titties on skeletons crack me up. Boobs would just be solid bone. Could you imagine breaking your tit bone?


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 2, 2018)

Skeleboners are also a thing:


----------



## Zarkov (Oct 2, 2018)

I don't know, haven't seen mine in years.


----------



## break these cuffs (Oct 2, 2018)

They will rise up and destroy us all.


----------



## The Great Citracett (Oct 2, 2018)

Skeletons also like cats.


 
This is understandable. 

I've seen what dogs do to bones.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 2, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> Skeletons also like cats.
> View attachment 557423
> This is understandable.
> 
> I've seen what dogs do to bones.


My dog fought in the bone wars. He woke up in a cold sweats many a night.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 9, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> My skeleton seems rather fragile, ive broken a bunch of bones. So, fuck you, Skellie.



So this past friday i was late for my train, ran up the stairs at the station, tripped and kinda hurt my shin.
It wasnt too bad i thought. I was out all night, didnt hurt that much. Saturday went fine too, so did sunday. Monday it hurt a lot and i was walking with a limp.

When i woke up this morning i couldnt walk at all, and my entire shin was black.

Turns out i broke my leg, kinda chipped the bone, and have been walking around with a broken bone for days, causing a massive infection.

Fuck my skeleton.

Edit: The same exact thing happened a couple years ago. I ran up stairs, fell, didnt know i broke my shin, got a massive infection.
It's kind of a tradition now i guess.


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (Oct 11, 2018)

You Can't Sit With Us said:


> So this past friday i was late for my train, ran up the stairs at the station, tripped and kinda hurt my shin.
> It wasnt too bad i thought. I was out all night, didnt hurt that much. Saturday went fine too, so did sunday. Monday it hurt a lot and i was walking with a limp.
> 
> When i woke up this morning i couldnt walk at all, and my entire shin was black.
> ...



Im back from another visit to the Doc, got two new medications to fight the infection.
"Ok, so basically you're going to feel like shit for a week or two. No matter what you eat, you're only going to poop a thin oily substance. And you're going to poop 15-20 times a day. I'd advice you to always stay  very close to a toilet, 50 meters might be too far when the oil is on it's way."

fml


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 11, 2018)

I like my skeleton though it's fucked in a few places. Least it doesn't look like this.


----------



## Purple Stuff (Oct 15, 2018)

you don't have a skeleton inside you, you're _inside _the skeleton. you're a brain


----------



## Applejack (Oct 16, 2018)

Skeletons are cool, but the exoskeletons are better.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 16, 2018)

I identify as a skeleton, and consider skin and muscles to be terrifying and disgusting.


----------



## Roast Chicken (Oct 16, 2018)

I like skeletons. Whenever I got to a museum and they have human bones lying in a glass case then I'm all over that. 

Artifacts are nice and all but I wanna look at all the old breaks and signs of malnutrition that are etched on the remains of the people who lived back in those eras. I don't care about their ancient bronze trowels or whatever.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Oct 18, 2018)

They're spooky.



Spoiler






This creeps me out.


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 18, 2018)

A skeleton has been inside me since I was very young, and I'm finally pressing charges. #metoo


----------



## BipolarPon (Oct 20, 2018)

I don't trust skeletons or anyone who has one, they are dead to me!


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Apr 3, 2019)

I feel that Hollywood is highly osteophobic, and TBH I blame Harryhausen. When did you last see a skeleton in a movie that wasn’t portrayed as a bad guy or a scientific specimen? All I can think of is The Nightmare Before Christmas, and he was played by a white man in boneface.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm sick of SJWs being racist against skeletons just because they're white.


----------



## Quoookie (Apr 3, 2019)

Paint them like dominoes, put on orange wigs them imaging it was Trump the donkay, and let the 'hood kids play with them. Or use them as pinatas on their birthday parties. As for the candy...just throw that shit in the air as the kid(s)are whacking it.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Apr 3, 2019)

What can we do to end the lie that big boned skeletons don't exist? Just look at this obviously doctored image. How can we stop these big business sjw nazi's?

I only ever saw these really skinny ass skeletons. You never see realistic skeletons. It's time to start a serious fat skeleton justice movement.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Apr 3, 2019)

If we didn't have them we could squeeze through cracks like octopuses (or is it octopi)?


----------



## Piss Clam (Apr 3, 2019)

If you are transgender you can change your flesh. 

You can live your life with your modifications and then like everybody you will die.

Let's say you decide to be buried...

In a thousand years some archeologist will dig you up, but you can't escape the fact that your skeleton is male or female.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 3, 2019)

Piss Clam said:


> If you are transgender you can change your flesh.
> 
> You can live your life with your modifications and then like everybody you will die.
> 
> ...


We'll have long since eliminated patriarchal things like the scientific method and objective analysis by then, silly.


----------



## Fougaro (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## KotatsuApe (Apr 4, 2019)

They're enjoying themselves more than us, that's for sure!


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm starting to wonder, how sure are we that these skeleton things are real?  I mean, you'd think I'd notice having an entire one inside me, yet whenever xylophone music is played it doesn't dance around.  If there's one well known fact about skeletons, it's that they simply cannot resist dancing to xylophone music.


----------

